# Advice Needed: Table Saw Rigid 3612/3650 or Dewalt DW746



## mstang1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking to buy a table saw. I have been seeing several 3612 or 3650 Rigid table saws on craigslist and decided I would finally get one. Today a DW746 came up for about the same price ($350) and I was curious. Which would you get and why? The rigid's are $300-$350 and go quick!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Ridgid 3650 saw and it's a good saw. Cuts anything I have tried to cut with it. A good thin kerf blade makes alot of difference in power. I am currently building a cart for it to combine a router table and some storage. I would buy it again. Hope this helps.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Between the two Ridgid saws, I'd go with the 3612 over the 3650. The 3612 is an older version Ridgid TS but IMO is a better built and sturdier saw than the 3650. For either of those however I think that $300-$350 is a bit on the high side. $250-$275 would be in the neighborhood that I would offer and that is assuming that the Herc-u-Lift Mobile Base is included and in working order.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There are pros and cons to each, so consider which features are most important to you, and buy the one you like best. 

The DW746 is a hybrid type saw with the motor housed inside the enclosure, meaning it has a smaller footprint and shorter drive belt. It's also made in the USA. It most likely has steel wings. 

The TS3612 was the last of the Ridgid saws made in the US. It's well proven, but is an older style contractor saw with an outboard motor that takes up extra space and has a longer belt. It has grated cast iron wings. 

The TS3650 was the first of the Ridgid contractor saws made overseas by TTI/Ryobi. It's also well proven, but is an older style contractor saw with an outboard motor. It has mostly solid cast iron wings. 

Neither of these has a modern riving knife. With good alignment and good blade selection, they'll all do a good job.


----------



## mstang1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

knotscott said:


> There are pros and cons to each, so consider which features are most important to you, and buy the one you like best.
> 
> The DW746 is a hybrid type saw with the motor housed inside the enclosure, meaning it has a smaller footprint and shorter drive belt. It's also made in the USA. It most likely has steel wings.
> 
> ...


Which has more accurate cuts and a better fence? I would prefer the more power of the DW746 but have read the steal wings are subject as is the fence but those comments were also as a "in it's price range you expect better".


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Check again the reviews, as the 3650 (I have one) is/was known to have a very accurate fence. This was one attribute I insisted on finding in a t-saw (accuracy all-around, actually). They weren't kidding around. It's not a Biesenmeyer or a Uni, but it's just what I wanted, at a price I was willing to pay. My saw continually amazes and pleases me with its accuracy.

Can't say anything about the others.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

mstang1988 said:


> Which has more accurate cuts and a better fence? I would prefer the more power of the DW746 but have read the steal wings are subject as is the fence but those comments were also as a "in it's price range you expect better".


It's all subjective, and this is just my opinion. All 3 have decent fences, but none that I'd consider great fences. The DW746's fence was a bit weak for a $900-$1000 saw, but is very good for a $500 saw. The 3612 and 3650's fences were very good for a $500 saw, but not great compared to a Biese on a $900-$1000 saw. We all have our preferences, and you'll have to discover what yours are. You'd be hard pressed to find accuracy differences between them if setup properly, and you won't be able to tell a board cut by one saw from the other....blade and setup pretty much determine the end performance. The shorter belt has slightly less vibration _theoretically_, but is also a small enough difference that you might not notice. 

Steel wings are typically less desirable than cast iron....CI is kinda of a "nice to have" feature but not a "must have", and they can be upgraded down the road.

The Ridgid saws are closely related to the thousands of Craftsman contractor saws that were made, and share many parts in common. The DW is more unique.


----------



## mstang1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

knotscott said:


> It's all subjective, and this is just my opinion. All 3 have decent fences, but none that I'd consider great fences. The DW746's fence was a bit weak for a $900-$1000 saw, but is very good for a $500 saw. The 3612 and 3650's fences were very good for a $500 saw, but not great compared to a Biese on a $900-$1000 saw. We all have our preferences, and you'll have to discover what yours are. You'd be hard pressed to find accuracy differences between them if setup properly, and you won't be able to tell a board cut by one saw from the other....blade and setup pretty much determine the end performance. The shorter belt has slightly less vibration _theoretically_, but is also a small enough difference that you might not notice.
> 
> Steel wings are typically less desirable than cast iron....CI is kinda of a "nice to have" feature but not a "must have", and they can be upgraded down the road.
> 
> The Ridgid saws are closely related to the thousands of Craftsman contractor saws that were made, and share many parts in common. The DW is more unique.


Thanks for the additional info. DO you see any other advantages of one over the other? 

Which would you get if you had to choose the 3650 ($300) vs DW746 ($350)?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

mstang1988 said:


> Thanks for the additional info. DO you see any other advantages of one over the other?
> 
> Which would you get if you had to choose the 3650 ($300) vs DW746 ($350)?


Not really.

I'd buy both, and would put the 3650's wings on the DW746 and keep that, then sell the 3650 with the steel wings for $250. :thumbsup: :laughing: 

Seriously, you're in a no lose situation if you were to get either one of them. Good saws, good deals.


----------

